# Who won this Torrington Handlebar lot



## Dave K (Nov 5, 2016)

Did someone on here win these?  



 http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=182330696105


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 5, 2016)

Dave K said:


> Did someone on here win these?
> View attachment 379031 http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-LOT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Wow! Nice job!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## John (Nov 5, 2016)

Me
There was 16 too


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 5, 2016)

John,any way you'd part with a couple of them? PM,me,please. Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 5, 2016)

Are they all 30"?


----------



## John (Nov 5, 2016)

They are all the same and I think they are 29"


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 5, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Are they all 30"?



Seller's description says 28".


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 5, 2016)

Whatever they are...NICE SCORE! Doesn't get any better than NOS


----------



## Dave K (Nov 5, 2016)

Please please sell me a set.


----------



## gymmanager (Nov 5, 2016)

John said:


> Me
> There was 16 too



Wow, nice score - congrats.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 6, 2017)

I got 6 of em from same guy a few months ago.


----------

